# Royal Philharmonic Orchestra



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

It seems that the RPO has a very diversified repertoire. They do anything from classical to modern to TV/movies themes and even some jazz at times. I think they are good at what they do, however, should an orchestra be more focused on a certain repertoire than engage in such diversification? What do you think if London Symphony, Chicago Symphony, New York Philharmonic or Royal Concertgebouw do what RPO does?


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

London Symphony DOES do what RPO does, probably evenmore so...

the London Orchestras have always done that - extremely diversified - tons of services, all styles of music, at any hour of the day or night...
they might play a full symphonic program, big Mahler, Strauss, Shostakovich, etc.....then go straight to the recording studio and record an entire movie sound track...
I assume the LSO has maintained its position of never signing an exclusive recording contract with any one company - they always wanted the flexibility to do business with anyone, if the price is right.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

pcnog11 said:


> It seems that the RPO has a very diversified repertoire. They do anything from classical to modern to TV/movies themes and even some jazz at times. I think they are good at what they do, however, should an orchestra be more focused on a certain repertoire than engage in such diversification? What do you think if London Symphony, Chicago Symphony, New York Philharmonic or Royal Concertgebouw do what RPO does?


Orchestras of the caliber of these should be able to do as they please.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I would guess that in these economic times most orchestras must do what brings in the money to sustain them


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

The London orchestras have always kept their recording rates low, to attract the most business....the good side is that they do alot of recording....the down side is that they work long, crazy hours, at not much $$ per hour, relative to other orchestras.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

London has 5 full-time, large symphony orchestras (LSO, LPO, RPO, Philharmonia, BBC SO) along with opera orchestras and numerous smaller groups. The reality is that it isn't practical for them to fully support themselves in the way that Chicago, New York, Boston, Amsterdam, etc., can do.


----------

